# new guy



## rbdemon (Mar 10, 2004)

hay everone i have 6 rbps about to go into a 200g tank and would like to know what kind of plant i should have in the tank

thanx


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well first of all, the fish will outgrow that tank very very soon!! so if you really want to keep them, you should expect to get a bigger tank(about 100g) in 2 or so months!! i would go with some java fern, or cabomba


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry, i read it wrong, i thought you said you have a 20 gallon, well then if you dont have your lights dimmed(recomended) you should get java fern, java moss, cabomba, and amazon swords. if you will have your lights dimmed, it is just a lot easier to have no plants at all


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

> In my experience, the best plants are those that can survive under low light conditions (as most piranha's hate bright lights), and have tough leafs (piranha's love to knibble on plants - you're looking for plant that do not die as soon as a fish bites out a chunk of leaf...)
> 
> Suggested plants are Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias plants (basically all variants), and Crypto's (the more hardy ones).
> Some manage to keep Sword Plants flourishing, but in my experience, they require too much light for a piranha tank...


 by Judazz


----------

